# mixing PFS with Black sand...



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

I am looking to mix some black sand with the PFS that's already in my tank and was wondering if anyone has done this? a pic would be great!

I guess I'm just trying to make my substrate a little darker looking. thanks!


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

To be honest I'm not sure you would get the results you are looking for. Mixing in black sand would probably leave you with a salt and pepper type look. If that's what your going for, then go for it. What kind of lights are you using? The brighter the light, the whiter the sand will look.

I just saw this thread. viewtopic.php?f=7&t=248394. Mixing black sand will probably leave you with this result.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

BrendanMc said:


> To be honest I'm not sure you would get the results you are looking for. Mixing in black sand would probably leave you with a salt and pepper type look. If that's what your going for, then go for it. What kind of lights are you using? The brighter the light, the whiter the sand will look.
> 
> I just saw this thread. viewtopic.php?f=7&t=248394. Mixing black sand will probably leave you with this result.


thanks for the pics, I like the look of that salt and pepper. Here's why I'm thinking of adding some black, I now have PFS with holey rock and a black background. If I added some black to the sand it might help with the contrast.

I have the 48" beamswork led from ebay which lights up my 75 great.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Hasn't anyone done this before? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The person in the thread BrendanMc posted did it. Were you looking for something else?


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Guys I actually used Carib-sea Sahara sand. I had to order it online, and it took a while to find a good vendor with free shipping.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> The person in the thread BrendanMc posted did it. Were you looking for something else?


well I guess I wanted to hear from someone who's done it. I'd like to know the ratio that was used. Just figured I couldn't be one of the only ones out there that's considered or done it.

thanks anyway


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

zeusjuice said:


> Hey Guys I actually used Carib-sea Sahara sand. I had to order it online, and it took a while to find a good vendor with free shipping.


Zuesjuice is the owner of that tank, but the sand he used came with that coloration.

I just took a look at the Your Tanks section and the one currently on the top (red top hongi's) uses a mix of black and white and appears to be about a 50/50 mix. You would just have to experiment until you find the combination you're looking for.

I use play sand in my tank and it has a nice tan color, so if you're feeling like a project you can just switch your sand out alltogether.


----------



## TonyRG (May 28, 2012)

al7601 said:


> BrendanMc said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'm not sure you would get the results you are looking for. Mixing in black sand would probably leave you with a salt and pepper type look. If that's what your going for, then go for it. What kind of lights are you using? The brighter the light, the whiter the sand will look.
> ...


Do you have pics of your tank with the 48" Beanswork??


----------

